# Ooth Hatching



## DMJ (Mar 27, 2005)

Hello, I am fairly new to hatching and raising mantids but I was wondering whats the longest an ooth can go through the incubation period till you decide the ooth is no good?? I was wondering cause I've had a 2 chinese and 1 european for about 2 1/2 weeks and so far 1 chinese hatched and I got rid of most of those but the other 2 havent hatched can any of you provide any type of info???


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, they can take months to hatch. To speed up the hatching process, warm them up, and spray them once or twic. This should really increase the hatching time, might evern get a hatch in a few days.

cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok thanks for the help just wondering cause I didnt want to label them a "no good" ooth and get rid of them so I'll give them a while more. I have a heat bulb on them and mist them 1 time a day as I was told my friend Eros so I guess I must be doing something right. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Karriemed (Apr 2, 2005)

I had 6 chinese ooths. I misted them twice a day and kept them at room temp (no heat lamps or anything) and all 6 hatched within 3-4 weeks of each other.


----------



## Karriemed (Apr 2, 2005)

I had 6 chinese ooths. I misted them twice a day and kept them at room temp (no heat lamps or anything) and all 6 hatched within 3-4 weeks of each other.


----------



## DMJ (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah Eros told me that that would happen too. My European ooth hatched got very few...I did something stupid and 2 of my baby beardies gobbled them up ::kick myself:: Well I have more chinese ooths that havent hatched...8 to be exact. Im gettin rid of some. Thanks for sharing though.


----------

